# 4 wheel drive woe's



## snowplowdog (Nov 26, 2009)

I was just out plowing with my YJ when I heard a clunk from the transfer case & the 4 wheel drive stopped working. It shifts through 2 hi, 4 hi, & 4 low no problem but won't engage. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## sjwrangler (Oct 5, 2009)

Is the front engaging? The fork might not be working correctly. The vac-operated units are known for problems. Otherwise, ask in http://www.jeepforum.com/forum/


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Ya,, the front axle disconnect have problems. there is a threaded plug on the side of the disconnect that you can screw a bolt into to force the fork to engage. In my YJ I had problems with the diaphragm failing.


----------



## snowplowdog (Nov 26, 2009)

sjwrangler;1247962 said:


> Is the front engaging? The fork might not be working correctly. The vac-operated units are known for problems. Otherwise, ask in http://www.jeepforum.com/forum/


I pulled the actuator out & found the fork was broken. I manually engaged it & finished up plowing for the night & now I'll just have to order the parts.


----------



## sjwrangler (Oct 5, 2009)

On mine, the PO put a bolt through internally so it is engaged all the time. It sounds like Plowmeister's method would be easier. If you get stuck, I have Factory new (OEM) wiring harness (hoses) for the vac system I could sell. I l thought I would install them, but I leave the fork engaged all the time. Yes, if it worked I could get 1 or 2 MPG more in summer, but my Jeep is not a DD.


----------

